# Cord blood collection



## Rgreen0118 (Oct 15, 2009)

One of my docs came in and said there is a CPT code for collection of the cord blood for banking.  He used a kit at the time of a c-section to extract the blood from the umbilical cord.   I have not been able to find anything other then the S2140 or an unlisted code of 59899.   

Has anyone else coded for this before and if so, how?

Thanks!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 15, 2009)

Billing Codes
There are no billing codes specific to cord blood collection. Codes that have been recommended by various coding sources are as follows:

S2140   (cord blood harvesting for transplantation, allogeneic) 
59899   (unlisted procedure, maternity care and delivery) 
36406   (venipuncture, needle, or catheter for diagnostic study or intravenous 
             therapy, percutaneous (other vein)) 

Sources: OB/GYN Coding Alert, OB/GYN Reimbursement and Compliance Report, Ingenix Coding, and the ACOG Coding Committee. Please note that CPT Code 38231 was discontinued in 2002. The November 2003 OB/GYN Reimbursement and Compliance Report strongly discourages the use of codes 38205 and 38206.


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks Jackie...that is what I thought..


----------

